# Best to gig during the evening or early morning?



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Does anyone think that gigging during the evening is better that early, early morning or vice versa?

Not sure if I'm wasting my time going at 5am-6am in the morning when it is still dark outside.

Thanks,

dangermon


----------



## jross31455 (Aug 11, 2011)

i have better luck this time of year to start gigging 11PM til 3AM


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate that. I went 1-4pm at Shoreline and didn't see a thing... though the quiet and stillness was amazing at that time of night/morning.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

The time of night doesn't really matter, it has more to do with the tides. Sometimes nothing matters the fish just move up on the beach. I have noticed that areas that don't have much current the tide doesn't seem to matter as much. On the fall run I've seen fish moving before it even got dark.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

Oops... meant 1am-4am


----------

